# James Squire Sundown Lager Recipe?



## Carboy (21/7/09)

Hi,

On the way home from work I stopped into the local bottle shop to grab a taster. Looking through the fridge I stumbled on bottles of James Squire "Limited Release" Sundown Lager. I haven't seen this before, and the sales person said it's been around for a while, but its new to this particular shop.

Anyway @ $3 a bottle I grabbed two and shot them down pretty quick. Like all JS beers I noted that it was very palatable, with a real "belt it down fast" feel to it :chug: .

That said, would anyone have a K&K or extract recipe that might give me something close/similar to this nice drop of lager.

Thank you in advance

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (21/7/09)

Not a recipe exactly but might get you started.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...\sundowner


----------



## JaffaMan (22/7/09)

I really liked this beer too, even more through the summer months.

Had a slight grassy aftertaste as the bottle promotes.


----------



## loikar (24/7/09)

JaffaMan said:


> I really liked this beer too, even more through the summer months.
> 
> Had a slight grassy aftertaste as the bottle promotes.



knocked back 4 of these thisarvo, REALLY noice!

dry and crisp

If someone manages to get close, i'd be keen

bf


----------

